# Navarre Beach Snorkeling/Diving Reefs Funded



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Navarre Beach Snorkeling and Diving Reefs get pledge for 50% funding with another 50% likely soon to follow. Permits are in the last stages with the ACOE so this is huge news for these reefs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

It now has 100% funding (50% from TDC and 50% from the County)


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

How far off are they planning to place it? Kayak accessible?


----------

